# Makeup my anti-drug



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 24, 2007)

I have doubles of a few things because I get Auto-delivery kits from QVC. I went link happy sorry!
*If someone could help me change these links into thumbnails I would love you until I get tired next week*

Brushes
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1734.jpg
Flirt, Smashbox, Hard Candy MAC SE's, Elf, Sonia Kushak

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1735.jpg
all my BE brushes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1736.jpg
lashes that I can't get on! Lost of mascara and more BE brushes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1737.jpg
Hard Candy compacts, Elf blushes, Avon lipglosses, Black Radiance red lipgloss and bronzer (with the sun on it), Bloom and Ulta blushes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1738.jpg
NARS blush in Crazed, Miliani at the top right and some Iman eyeshadow and foundation, some cheapo eyeshadows by Cameo

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1740.jpg
Smashbox eyeshadow cakes, lipglosses, highlighters
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and eyeshadow sticks, creme eyeliner, brow tech, and blushes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1744.jpg
BE mineral holders, face stuff, lip crap all Bare Escentuals

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1787.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/sunshine4/IMG_1790.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1792.jpg
BE glimpes, glimmers, eyeshadows

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1797.jpg
BE blushes

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1786.jpg
MAC foundations,  MSFs, Pearl Sunshine BP

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1785.jpg
Modern Ms, Rocking Chick. lipglass Russian Red, Metaberry Chromeglass, Malibu Barbie, and Happening Girl

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1784.jpg
MAC stuff
Rose and Softwash grey p/m samples of violet and tan
Razin, goddess, breezy and Fab blushes
opulent pearlizer

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1783.jpg
Carbon, Cranberry, Freshwater, Jete'
Waternymph, Shimmermoss, Deep Truth, Mothbrown
Persona/Screen Vinyl, Palyful, Beautyburst, Illusionary/ Burning Ambition, Lithograph and New Weed fluidliners, Blue Horizon liner

and I keep it here and yes that is a JC marionette guarding my goods
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_1799.jpg


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 24, 2007)

oooooh very nice girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got that violet milani quad as well as the denim quad..for some reason ive been collecting all the Milani shadows i see lol..


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 24, 2007)

mmm, freaking HEART the Smashbox stuff. their highlighter quads are gorgeous.

these are lovely pictures


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 24, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS COLLECTION...LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 24, 2007)

wowie, nice collection! i love the JC marrionette.. i wanted one when i was 13 hahaha!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 24, 2007)

Rockin' awesome!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_wowie, nice collection! i love the JC marrionette.. i wanted one when i was 13 hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will not let my teenybopper self leave!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I will not let my teenybopper self leave!_

 
haha i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the title!  Nice collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice collection you have there !!


----------

